# two fotds



## Alexa (May 26, 2005)

face:
mac studio fix nw15
mac shimpagne mineralize skinfinish (cheekbones)
urban decay asphyxia e/s (apples of cheeks)


eyes:
urban decay primer potion (base)
mac silverbleu shadestick (inner lid/base)
mac gracious me shadestick (outer lid/base)
mac tilt e/s (inner lid, lower liner)
mac swish e/s (outer lid/crease)
urban decay asphyxia e/s (in-between tilt and swish/lower liner)
urban decay X e/s (brow bone)
maybelline full and soft mascara
mac e/s in cork and mystery (brows)

lips:
prestige love l/l
mac syrup l/s
mac pink poodle l/s
mac luminary l/g
mac iridescently shadebender

today's fotd












how hot is that pimple?!

face:
bare minerals foundation fairly light 1.2
bare minerals mineral viel
nars laguna bronzer
benefit dandelion

eyes:
urban decay primer potion (base)
mac corn shadestick (lid/base)
mac d'bohemia e/s (lid/lower liner)
mac coppering e/s (crease)
mac sketch e/s (defined crease)
mac nylon e/s (brow bone)
bare minerals essential brow kit in  dark blonde/medium (brows)

lips:
mac oh sheer up! l/s
mac wonderstruck l/g


----------



## smiles4c (May 26, 2005)

oooh those are both soooo gorgeous! I'm so jealous!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (May 26, 2005)

They are both gorgeous but I love the second one the most! It really makes your eyes pop!


----------



## Onederland (May 26, 2005)

HOT-E


----------



## EndNeverComes (May 26, 2005)

i love the first one. it's amazing!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 26, 2005)

the first one is my FAVORITE EVER!!! Please do another tuturiol... grr, can't spell. It looks sooo amazing!


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 26, 2005)

Both are great!But I realy love the first one!!!I love to look at your pics,they're always great


----------



## user2 (May 26, 2005)

I really adore the second one!!


----------



## ping! (May 26, 2005)

i never post here (i just lurk and enjoy looking at the fab m/u looks!) but i had to say how beautiful your m/u looks are alexa-you're such a pro and have the most gorgeous eyes and skin! *jealous!*


----------



## KMFH (May 26, 2005)

I LUUUVVVVVEEEE the orange, im getting the colors TODAY!! *Phenominal!*


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 26, 2005)

*WOW!*

Gosh, I love that first one!  I'm going to have to try that one


----------



## brneydgrl (May 26, 2005)

*-*

love the eyes in the first pic


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 26, 2005)

Ohohohoh,... I love the second one!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 26, 2005)

Love the first one and yes please do another tutorial.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 26, 2005)

ooooooo aaaaaahhhh i lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve both looks...you are so effin pretty girl!! SO very talented as well...I adore your posts


----------



## Lollie (May 26, 2005)

Looks stunning!!! You have such pretty eyes and your make-up is always so perfect! Please please teach me!


----------



## Bianca (May 26, 2005)

OMG the first look is gorgeous!!! How did you apply it? I wanna try this too but I don't know how!


----------



## Alexa (May 26, 2005)

thanks everyone!!

bianca; umm i just applied the shadesticks to the lid and blended them together with my 242 brush. then put tilt on, and swish on the outer and blended together again. and where it starts to blend is where i put asphyxia


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2005)

HI MISS HOTNESS!!!!!


----------



## Wildcherry (May 27, 2005)

Wow those are both beautiful. You must get compliments all the time in person!


----------



## Alexa (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wildcherry* 
_Wow those are both beautiful. You must get compliments all the time in person!_

 
i usually do when im either at ulta, target or the mac counter.  its weird.. no where else hahah. and then at target whenever they ask what im wearing, i'll say 'mac' and their face goes blank!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

i'm so jealous!!


----------



## mj (Jun 2, 2005)

they're both gorgeous!  you have amazing talent!


----------



## Midgard (Jun 2, 2005)

i love both, especially the first!


----------



## Henna (Jun 2, 2005)

What a beautiful rainbow of colors on the first one! Just gorgeous.  The second is great, too, although I'm a little too timid to try orange on me


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jun 3, 2005)

gorgeous... i will have to copy your looks.


----------



## DeBeers8 (Jun 4, 2005)

WOW! B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L. You are GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please do a tutorial...I LOVE LOVE LOVE the first look


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

damn girl, your makeup is the bestest. 
i wish i had your skills when i was your age... 
shit, i wish i had your skills now!


----------



## pinkmilk (Jun 5, 2005)

You are so talented! The colors blend effortlessly!


----------



## selina (Jun 5, 2005)

OH MY that looks LOVELY! I especially love the last look. Do you find that UD Primer makes a difference in application?


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 7, 2005)

Damn.

They're both HOT!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *selina* 
_OH MY that looks LOVELY! I especially love the last look. Do you find that UD Primer makes a difference in application?_

 
well, it definitly makes sure that your shadow will stay on until you wash it off. i never have any creasing or fading with it


----------



## sheryl (Jun 9, 2005)

You are so talented!!!!  I love them both!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 9, 2005)

hawt


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow!  I love pinks and purples!


----------

